# Anybody got pictures of a Ammo Storage Cabinet?



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Im looking for some plans/ideas/pictures of some fellow members ammo storage cabinets. Ive got surplus of ammunition and since i moved in my new house i dont have a great place to store it. Just looking for some ideas!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Recommended storage is a lockable metal cabinet for security. You can get one at a used office supply store. If you really want to go all-out, get a fireproof cabinet that is used for storing flammable chemicals. If you have a surplus of ammo, you aren't shooting enough!


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Knot,,,yes a lockable metal cabinet would be ideal but no way the wife would allow that in the house. Also i have hundreds of board feet of some really nice oak that i would like to use. I dont think the turkeys, deer, dove, ducks, squirrels, hogs, etc would agree with you that im not shooting enough! haha


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

From my days in the fire department I noticed a lot of very flamable material that did not burn in very hot fires. It was all on the floor. Make it of wood so it will not transfer heat and store on the floor in a cool dry place.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

You could use a metal cabinet and build a wood cabinet around it. To avoid theft, make it not look like an ammo cabinet. Disguise it as a table with a thick center section or a storage cabinet with a false back in it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Good idea, Jim. Reminds me of the Clint Eastwood spaghetti western where the bank safe looked like a cabinet.


----------

